# Pink YoZuri Shrimp strikes again



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Walking around POC. Petra and I had these before 9 am. All solid fish. We only had about 4 throwbacks.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

How are you working it? Always thought they looked good but the bill is on the wrong end.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Toledo said:


> How are you working it? Always thought they looked good but the bill is on the wrong end.


Kind of like a soft plastic. Jig, jig wait a little . Maybe jig hard , maybe slow, maybe fast. Change it up . It is a very slow sinker so change up the retrieve. It dives when you retrieve. The fish normally hit it on the pause. If a fish taps it let it sit a little then give it a little jig.
Most I have caught using the same retrieve I use on plastic.
The fish do not know the bill is on the wrong end.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

LaddH said:


> Kind of like a soft plastic. Jig, jig wait a little . Maybe jig hard , maybe slow, maybe fast. Change it up . It is a very slow sinker so change up the retrieve. It dives when you retrieve. The fish normally hit it on the pause. If a fish taps it let it sit a little then give it a little jig.
> Most I have caught using the same retrieve I use on plastic.
> The fish do not know the bill is on the wrong end.


you used the bigger or the smaller size of shrimp?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

The little ones are excellent in the surf. The big ones dive too deep..

Careful, the hooks are sharp!


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Ethan Hunt said:


> you used the bigger or the smaller size of shrimp?


I use the larger 3 1/2 in. - 7/16 oz. size.
They cast like a bullet. I have never used the smaller ones. Maybe they work better.


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

Toledo said:


> How are you working it? Always thought they looked good but the bill is on the wrong end.


 Cut the bill off and rig it backwards .. thatâ€™s what I did as a kid ..


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Marker 54 Lures said:


> Cut the bill off and rig it backwards .. thatâ€™s what I did as a kid ..


Funny you say that. Got one of the larger ones from academy and already drimmeled the bill down so it won't dive as deep. Got a couple weekends before I can try it out.


----------

